# Women's business attire



## ConsultantGirl (Apr 15, 2017)

I will be in Abu Dhabi working as a consultant in a governmental company from April end till Eid. This is my first time working in the UAE, but I have previously visited and appreciate its not as conservative as people may think. This in mind, what can I expect in terms of women's business attire norms? Do shirts need to be over the knee and arms covered to the elbow? I am conscious part of my stint will be during Ramadan as well.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ConsultantGirl said:


> Do shirts need to be over the knee and arms covered to the elbow? I am conscious part of my stint will be during Ramadan as well.


There is no "need" for anything, but you cannot go wrong by dressing slightly conservatively during Ramadan. 
What you have described seems sensible enough.


----------

